# trailer frame



## RStewart (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm fixing to rebuild my trailer. My trailer & a lot of other trailers are built with thin gauge c channel steel. I've tried looking for this type of steel on the net & can't find it. The only c channel I can find is much thicker. Anyone know where to find it or should I just go with 2x3 rectangle tubing?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have any metal supply houses where you live?
Can you post some pictures of the area of the trailer your fixing?


----------



## RStewart (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I've got a huge steel supply company local, but the one rep I talked to said they don't have what I'm liking for. I'm rebuilding the entire trailer. I'm only using axle & tongue from existing trailer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2013)

I see. Then I would use what's available locally as long as it's stronger than the old steel.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like I'm going with 2x3 14 gauge rectangle tubing. I think that will be stout enough. I'm getting 2 24 ft sticks for $70.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2013)

That's sounds like a good price. 14 gauge is that about 1/8"? 
I'm guessing since your "repairing" the old trailer you can just use the old vin and title.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, except in Oklahoma our boat trailers don't have to have a title & vin.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2013)

I went & picked up my material to build my trailer this morning. Not going to have much time the rest of this month to work on it, but I will start a trailer build thread when I get started. This will be a fun little project.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking forward to the build thread.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 28, 2013)

Me too Hanr3. I've wanted to do it since I got the boat.I have almost everything I need except time. Lol. March has been busy. Hopefully I can start it next week.


----------

